# ** Our dog is petrified of riding in the car. Need help **



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

We recently took in my mom's little 5 year old malti/poo, as due to health issues she was unable to give him the care he needed. He is a super sweet dog and has transitioned very well into our home. However, one of the issues we are having with him is that he is petrified of riding in the car. He will shake the entire car ride and it is stressful for me to watch him in such distress. My husband usually drives while I hold Nikko on my lap. Can anyone offer some suggestions for how to ease his fears of the car? We certainly want to be able to take him with us, rather than leave him at home when we are going to be away for a good portion of the day. I would appreciate any suggestions you may have. Thank you.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Is he afraid as soon as he’s in the car or not until you’re actually driving?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Maybe take a lot of short trips to someplace fun, like maybe a walk, a dogpark, pet store or something? Maybe good experiences will help over time. Sounds like he just hasn't done much in the way of car rides.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Celt said:


> Is he afraid as soon as he’s in the car or not until you’re actually driving?


Seems to be as soon as the car starts to pull away that he starts shaking.


----------



## Hungry Cookies (Aug 9, 2018)

Maybe you can take a dog crate into the car and let him stay here, because dogs love to shelter in an enclosed environment when they are scared. His fear might gradually ease with more and more trips.


----------



## mikeviz (Nov 15, 2018)

Try with litte trips before trying long ones


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 29, 2019)

Some of the dogs are really afraid from driving and long journey so keep them safe with having
proper seat belts.
Seat belts make them more protective you always have any food to give your puppy in this way attention 
diverted to the different angles.
https://dogfooditems.com/


----------

